# ANTIQUE VOIGTLANDER & SOHN HELP



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey everyone I have a super old Antique Voigtlander & Sohn lens from around 1889. I listed it with all the information I could find. I was just wondering if anyone was familiar with these lenses? How was my description? What did I miss? Is it brass? It is inside an old Kodak 2-D camera. Any help would be appreciated thanks! 

ANTIQUE VOIGTLANDER 36517 LENS (1889) W/ KODAK 2-D RARE - eBay (item 180614680669 end time Jan-24-11 17:55:04 PST)
* *


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 21, 2011)

You should have that camera listed in the "Large Format" section of "Film Cameras" as well.  Someone is going to buy that camera and lens to use it so you need better photos of the lens, front and rear to show condition of the glass.  Does the aperture open and close smoothly?  How about the focusing rack on the camera?  What size is it?  8x10, 5x7?  I also see a bulb with the tube going through the lensboard.  There should be a shutter mounted back there.  Does it work?  How big is it?  Is it a Packard? Take a picture by removing the lensboard.  Any light leaks in the corners of the bellows?  2-Ds also had an extension that keyed into the focus rail on the rear.  Do you have it?  There also might be a sliding tripod mount block underneath.  Having one of those would also be good.  Have any plate holders?


----------



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Proteus I am going to update it later today with more information. I appreciate it!


----------



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 21, 2011)

Unfortunately since there are bids on it I can't update pictures or anything but I did say that I have more pictures of the lens available. So far I have sent 4 people additional pictures of the lens so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## toothaik (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm new to this site and I hope someone may be able to help me.  I bought a pair of the above named binoculars that are from WW I or WW II.  They look to be old military issue. There is a No. 7983 on the center adjusting knob with "Mod. 08," and on the other end is what may be serial number  C7030.

They are missing the right screw-on eye cup, and I  was wondering if someone might be able to steer me in a dirction where I might be able to find the missing piece.

Hope to hear from someone.  You can email me at:  toothaik@optonline.net
Thanks.


----------

